# From mom to esthetician....anyone??



## Modmom (May 28, 2010)

My boys are 10 and 13 and I stayed at home for 10 years. Only in the last 2 and a half years have I gone back to work part time as an office administrator. Yesterday I toured an esthetics school, thinking that maybe (at 40!) it was time to reinvent myself. Has anyone else here entered this field later in life? I'd love to get your input.

Actually I would love to get input from any estheticians about career paths and how they've gotten to where they are now in the industry. How they would do things differently and what they love.

What really appeals to me is that I can take individual module classes in each area (waxing, facials, pedicures, makeup etc) and most are only a weekend or two. They have you complete the intense class then you have at-home quotas to fill before you come back for your exam. So that means I could continue being 'mom' and keep my well-paying part time job through this.  Full time school simply isn't an option.

I'm excited, and nervous. I just hope I can make a living off this. I know I love the industry. I grew up in it, with my mom owning a hair salon through my childhood years. I'm looking at the long-term picture. I figure if I get my certificates in all areas and work in a spa part time, I can then go to full time when my boys are older. And when I'm older (LOL) I can work out of my home. Actually I would love to teach, so I think that's another option.

Thing is, I've been desiring this for two years, and now that its a true possibility, I'm nervous. Its not just me, this effects my family. So talk to me please!!! LOL The school said they actually get alot of stay at home moms ready to re-enter the work force LOL Mid life crises maybe?


----------



## ShortnSassy (May 28, 2010)

i think you should do it! i personally took the course right out of high school, but there were many ladies in my class who were in their mid-30s and even 50s. it's never to late to go back to school! you should do it.... it's definitely a fun industry.

i live in a smaller town, so right now a lot of my friends who are estheticians are having a hard time finding work. i would maybe put your feelers out to see what kind of places you like in town that may be hiring or see if you know anyone. esthetics is definitely being impacted by the economy like any other career because people cut down on (or sometimes cut out completely) facials and waxing when they budget. 

i would recommend applying at places right before you graduate if you want to work right away... it's definitely a process graduating, testing, getting your license, etc. and if you wait until after all of that to interview it just takes awhile. i personally didn't end up using my esthetics license because i decided to take the cosmetology course afterwards and now i'm getting a job doing hair.

i'm not sure if that helped, just some things i would keep in mind going in.

good luck!!!!


----------



## LC (May 29, 2010)

I think it would be a great decision. I personally think being 40 would give you the upperhand on finding a job afterwards because you wouldn't be just another young fresh-out-of high school girl who went to an estheticians school


----------



## bad girl glam (May 29, 2010)

i'm in my 30's and i'm an esthetician/mom with two tots.  i think it's a great idea for you to pursue this and what makes it really cool about this career path is that you can freelance on your own or contract for a spa.  this will allow you to make your own schedule.  i know of a few when that were well over 40 and just graduated.  a great advantage that you have is the fact clients will feel that you will be more relate-able and will automatically not question your years of experience. they will see you as an expert and will take your recommendation serious.


----------



## LC (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bad girl glam* 

 
_ a great advantage that you have is the fact clients will feel that you will be more relate-able and will automatically not question your years of experience. they will see you as an expert and will take your recommendation serious._

 
well put, i agree 100%.


----------



## Modmom (May 29, 2010)

I truly appreciate you're responses!  Part of me feels a bit selfish for using this money on myself, but since I have such great support from my husband and friends, I'm going to do it.

My girlfriend this morning said to me that its better to do it even if the outcome is not what I'm expecting, than to go through life wondering 'what if'.  I think I agree with that.

She also said the same thing that you gals did...that I would have an advantage because of my age and the fact that I have over 15 years of administrative and business experience to bring to it.

I'm so excited.  I'm kind of in awe that its going to happen.  The school told me that since I'm doing this in module classes, they recommend my first 4 should be manicures, pedicures, waxing/tinting and makeup.  I was stunned that makeup was in demand.  I thought facials would be more marketable.  That made me very, very happy!!!  LOL


----------

